# Multiple .exe - Bad Image errors



## Daegosmoove (Jan 28, 2008)

After logging on to windows, every program which is on my desktop causes an .exe - Bad Image error to pop up. I've ran chkdsk r & f. What is causing this & how do I fix it without having to do a clean install & losing all my data??:upset:


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

howdy Daegosmoove and welcome to TSF

When you boot into windows can you bring up your taks manager?

If so open it and end... Explorer.exe
Next (in task manager) click File..Then new task..
Type in explorer.exe.. What happens after that?


----------



## Daegosmoove (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay...please don't laugh because I'm an amateur, How do I get to Task manager? I can maneuver around in it once I locate it. Just direct me on where or how to get to it please...


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

ctrl + shift + esc. (or press ctrl + alt + del and then select task manager)


----------



## Daegosmoove (Jan 28, 2008)

Thx Gntlman, now I maybe able to get you a little further. After ending the explorer.exe in tsk Mgr & file open explorer.exe, the following errors happened

1st- explorer.exe - Bad Image error
The application or DLL C:\Windows\Q2hhcmxlcyBBbnRob255\asappsrv.dll is not a valid windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette.

2. verclsid.exe - Bad Image 
same messge as above
3. Windows Drive Not Ready error
Exception processing message c 00000a3 Parameters 75b6bf9c 4 75b6bf9c 75b6bf9c

4. The same verclsid error again. 

Any Idea what all this means??

(even when I opened task mgr) before it opened it said taskmgr.exe - Bad Image and gave me the same error code. but I acknowledged the error, the program still opened up as does all of my programs I open, but I always get the same error when opening up any program.. always an .exe - Bad Image error, and then the program opens....


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Looks like you have an infection of sorts. 


> Summary of ASAPPSRV.DLL
> Adware.Adservs.Process
> 
> Company Information
> ...


 If I were you I would look over the *First Steps at Removing Malware *


----------

